# EcoSafe Archery Oil Pen and Fletch Pods From: LIMBSAVER



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

EcoSafe Archery Oil Pen and Fletch Pods
From: LIMBSAVER
www.Limbsaver.com 




New for 2012 from LIMBSAVER is another practical and innovative idea, called the Fletch Pods. The FletchPod quickly snaps over your fletching and immediately begins the task of protecting from any kind of damage.
Designed to allow quick and easy attachment to all arrows and quickly protect all that time and effort you spend fletching your arrows. Whether you are a bow hunter or target shooter.
Designed to fit a large range of arrow shafts ranging from .25” to .35” and fletching sizes from .55” fletch height to 4.2” fletch length. The FletchPods come in array of transparent colors, white, camo, pink, green, red, blue and even purple.
Retailing for $7.99 per half dozen don’t you feel your time and money spent on your fletching work is worth it?
For more information go to http://www.limbsaver.com/archery/fletchpod.php



The next product is just another of the many great products form LIMBSAVER called the EcoSafe Archery Oil Pen. Specially formulated by LIMBSAVER to protect and lubricate in any environment while protecting you gear. I really liked the applicator needle which allows you to put oil where it is needed and not all over, protecting your cams, cam bearings and other parts from having rust by blocking out moisture. This non-toxic, odorless and non-flammable product is available at:
www.limbsaver.com

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

